Ask HN: What are some good, technical podcasts? - mttyng
======
seven
Software Engineering Radio - [https://www.se-radio.net/](https://www.se-
radio.net/)

Grumpy Old Geeks - [https://gog.show/](https://gog.show/)

------
dbalan
I am not sure what do you mean by technical,

\- but 99% invincible is a podcast talks about how things (a very broad
definition) work - often from a design/interconnections viewpoint.

\- Beats, Rye and Type is nice but they seems to be dead

------
apotatopot
While technically a podcast, it is not a technical podcast.
[https://accidentallyfasting.com/](https://accidentallyfasting.com/)

------
alkhatib
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/)

------
arbhassan
Artificial Intelligence by Lex Fridman

------
probinso
NLP highlights

Talking machines

Common descent podcast

Titanium physicists

In defense of plants

